# Short draw hunting bands



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

I need some serious help in this department. I'm used to shooting full butterfly, with .5-.6 latex being my go to band thicknesses. I've been experimenting with short draw, and I'm looking for hunting band and taper suggestions. I usually hunt with 9mm steel, but would like a band that's good for lead also. The thinner the latex the better, if it's possible

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

What length draw?

If it's half your butterfly draw, use the same latex and double the taper widths. Or use double bands with the same taper widths.

This is the price we pay for short draw lengths: twice the latex equals twice the draw weight for similar performance.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree with Kaw Kan. Single bands perform about the same as double bands with less draw weight.


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

KawKan said:


> What length draw?
> If it's half your butterfly draw, use the same latex and double the taper widths. Or use double bands with the same taper widths.
> This is the price we pay for short draw lengths: twice the latex equals twice the draw weight for similar performance.


My butterfly draw is around 76-77 inches, But I'm looking to go for a 28-30 inch draw. I've been experimenting with bands and tapers, but haven't quite figured the active length or latex thickness out yet

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

With .50 to .60mm, cut to 6 inches active length. Taper 3/4-inch to 5/8-inch.

If you don't feel like the latex is bottoming out, you could cut it down to 5-1/2-inches.

You could go to 1-inch on the wide end of the taper for a little more oomph.


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

KawKan said:


> With .50 to .60mm, cut to 6 inches active length. Taper 3/4-inch to 5/8-inch.
> If you don't feel like the latex is bottoming out, you could cut it down to 5-1/2-inches.
> You could go to 1-inch on the wide end of the taper for a little more oomph.


I'm experimenting right now with some light bands on my raptor pfs from RCC to figure out what taper I want to use. Simple Shot .4 latex with a 5.5 active length tapered 20-15 shooting 8mm steel. I'm using the Arturo offset pouch technique, and drawing to my cheekbone. I've learned quickly to compensate for the spin the offset pouch puts on the ball.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Let me know how the .4 SS works, I had bad luck with the .4 BSB and SoBong. I really like the .45 Sumeike for doubles myself, it's strong, fast and lasts longer then the other .45. It has an over 650% elongation ratio, and for me, the doubles add around 70 to 100fps over the singles in the .45 Sumeike. It's become my favorite, so I ordered a couple more rolls of it the other day.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> > With .50 to .60mm, cut to 6 inches active length. Taper 3/4-inch to 5/8-inch.
> ...


Sounds like the same ball park!

Do you feel like you are getting the velocity you need for hunting?


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Can someone post the link to the "Arturo offset pouch technique"? For some reason, it's not coming up for me anymore...


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Here you go, Reed!






I had a heck of a time finding myself, even though I knew almost every word of the title! It wouldn't show up in a search for me either.



Reed Lukens said:


> Can someone post the link to the "Arturo offset pouch technique"? For some reason, it's not coming up for me anymore...


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

KawKan said:


> Here you go, Reed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ray


----------

